
eBay Seller Revolt Gaining Traction - jcash35
http://ecommercetimes.com/story/eBay-Seller-Revolt-Gaining-Traction-61650.html?welcome=1202921491
======
dpapathanasiou
It seems like this is a huge opportunity in waiting: a scam-free (or
reasonably low-risk) auction site would be welcome by most of ebay's users.

